# MINI CHANDELIER



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

THIS LITTLE BITCH IS HOMEMADE LIKE U GUYS CAN SEE I USE A LITTLE TOUCH LAMP COMES WITH BATTERYS AND 3 BRIGHT WHITE LEDS ITS NOT A PIECE OF ART BUT LOOKS GOOD IF ANYONE WANT IT MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

how much u want for it pm me and let me know


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, thats a good idea, I think Im gonna try to make one too. is that one of those led push lights?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Pimpen since ben pimpen since ben pimpen


----------

